# Original Game Boy Box Differences



## Leach (Aug 3, 2011)

I stumbled upon an original Game Boy in mint condition a few days ago. What striked me as odd about it was the box, though. It looked like this (whithout the stickers, of course): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What's the difference between this and the regular Game Boy, packed in this box:




Obviously the first one includes less stuff, as it says on the box, but still. What's the story behind it?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 3, 2011)

bottom one is the older one...the gameboy was originally released with a FREE game UPON LAUNCH. (try nintendo giving a free 3DS game UPON 3DS launch, NOW) that was called Tetris..idk about you..but most likely the zelda one later when Nintendo didnt give you all those free goodies because they didn't have to, cause the gameboy was printing money...while the lynx and the GameGear printed out shit


----------



## Leach (Aug 3, 2011)

Ah, it makes sense. Tetris couldn't have been boxed with every single Game Boy for so many years. Do you think it's worth 10$? It's completely new.


----------



## indask8 (Aug 3, 2011)

Leach said:
			
		

> Ah, it makes sense. Tetris couldn't have been boxed with every single Game Boy for so many years. Do you think it's worth 10$? It's completely new.



A boxed  brand new original Game Boy, for 10$ ? 

You should jump on this offer, then keep it safe, one day it will be more valuable than gold.

I'm serious.


----------

